# inferno y FreeRTOS

## silvered

tengo intalado linux gentoo pero sin interfaz grafica

en inferno ya modifique el mkconf con mis datos corrir el makemf y use el set PATH lo cual noce si no hace nada porque al ejecutar pasa rapidamente ala siguiente linea bueno y al momento de usar el mk nuke sale -bash: mk: command not found

alguna idea de porque???? y que debo hacer?

y el FreeRTOS 

no encuentro nada alguien sabe? encontre algo pero es sobre windows 

y es

Abrir el archivo C:\FreeRTOSv7_10\FreeRTOSV7.1.0\Demo\PC\main.c y comentar la linea 178, así: //vStartComTestTasks( mainCOM_TEST_PRIORITY, serCOM1, ser115200 );

Abrir C:\FreeRTOSv7_10\FreeRTOSV7.1.0\Demo\PC\FreeRTOSConfig.h y modificar la siguiente macro, asui debe quedar: #define configUSE_TRACE_FACILITY 0

despues de hay dice

Abrir el IDE de Watcom, presionar F5 (make), si todo va bien, se debe generar el archivo ejecutavle rtosdemo.exe, se ejecuta y listo:

pues el watcom no lo tengo asi que no lo puedo hacer pero las otras lineas si pero noce si eso este bien 

si alguien sabe me ayduaria muchisimo

gracias  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## agdg

Cuando se preguntan sobre temas específicos en un foro general, es buena idea explicar un poco de que estas hablando. Porque infierno lo conocerán en su casa. 

Respecto a la pregunta sobre FreeRTOS es aun peor, porque dices que has encontrado algo para windows pero en ningún momento aclaras que es lo que quieres hacer ni que estas buscando.

Tal vez obtengas mejores resultados planteando preguntas claras y concretas.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> mk nuke

 

¿No será mknuke? todo junto.

----------

